# It blew up.... Is that even possible? (Coyote Hunt)



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

We went coyote hunting yesterday and saw a dead bloated cow on the side of the road as we drove in. On the way out we noticed that the cow apparently blew up.... We could not believe our eyes. The head blew completely off the body and the hind end was laid open. Has anybody ever seen anything like this? 
Scroll the over on the bottom to see the full image








We ended up having a really slow day getting 1 coyote after 10 stands.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Never seen one blow up,but when I was a lad we were rabbit hunting and found a old bloated cow,well being kids we decided to stick a knife in it.That was the most I have ever threw up at one time! The gas just about knocked the knife out of my hand,and the smell was ,well I havent smelled anything like that since then,and I have seen/smelled some rotten game animals. :O>>:


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I've seen cows that have popped, but never like that one. I bet the smell was horrible.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Chupacabras! are back amigos!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Never seen one explode, but did see a bloated one floating down Lake Powell near Hite as if it were driftwood. Likely died way up stream and with run off was washed down some river. From my FBI Files watching I know they build up gases and float a few days after death. Nasty!


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

My neighbor grew up on a dairy farm. Sometimes the cows would eat things they shouldn't and would start to bloat. He'd have to puncture their bellies real quick-like in order to prevent their untimely deaths. Happens quite often, I guess.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's what happened to your cow...


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

The rancher told me that he didn't think that a bloated cow would blow up naturally. He said someone had to be messing with it. He and I thought that someone may have tried to cut it open to get coyotes and birds to feed on it. I like the tannerite theory. I did a search on youtube on that and there were several tannerite vs cow videos.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Anybody who thinks that happened naturally please PM me. I have some great beachfront property on GSL I would like to sell you


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

They can blow up if they get their eating on some alfalfa...it cuases them to bloat up full of air...boom


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> Here's what happened to your cow...


Eeeewwwww! :O•-:


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

phorisc said:


> They can blow up if they get their eating on some alfalfa...it cuases them to bloat up full of air...boom


They can bloat enough to split their gut, but they are not going to pop like a balloon. If the pressure were even able to get that high it would force their guts out their mouth and/or tail-end and then deflate, but they would not explode. However, if they did explode like that, it would make for some fun betting games... :lol:


----------

